# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  واشنطن تستبعد مواجهة طهران بعد تجاربها الصاروخية

## حسان القضاة

استبعد وزير الدفاع الأميركي روبرت غيتس وقوع أي مواجهة بين بلاده وإيران في الوقت الراهن، وذلك عقب اختبار طهران تسعة صواريخ متوسطة وبعيدة المدى قادرة على الوصول إلى إسرائيل والمصالح الأميركية في المنطقة، فيما أثارت هذه التجارب ردود فعل غربية وإسرائيلية منددة.

المزيد...

----------

